# Solved: Vista and Half Life 2



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm thinking about reinstalling Half Life 2 again and giving it another run through. Before I spend an hour or two installing and updating, does anyone know if it or Steam has any problems with Vista? Thanks.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

No, I have had no problems, just make sure the Windows Firewall lets the Steam client through (click Unblock on the diaglog that appears).


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks pjhutch, I have the box right here on the desk. I'll give it a try this afternoon. I'm specifically looking to do the "Lost Coast" again. I tried that a couple of years ago and while it was short, it was a good looking download.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

I just tried Lost Coast for first time recently, I completed it in two sessions and I thought ... is that it !!!
Anyway, looking forward for Episode Two to come out.....


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I just attempted to install HL2. When it gets to CD 4 (of 5) it gives me an error message. I have attached a printscreen shot. I have checked the disc and it is pristine. Not even a fingerprint. Steam installed fine. I exited the HL2 installation because it gives no other option. I went to Steam by clicking on the desktop icon, it updated. Luckily I had written my username and password down and placed that in the box! Is there something else I need to do to get this going on Vista. It installed and ran on XP Pro, pretty much maxed out on graphics, I would like to get it going again on Vista.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry, I could not read the picture, text is blurred out. As far as I know you do not need to do anything different than from Windows XP. Anyway I thought HL2 came on DVD not CD!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

you can click the picture and zoom in so you can see it.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

No problem: The thumbnail is small and should be loaded into a program that allows enlargement. At any rate I kept poking around and eventually found a site that had a solution. It required the updates to Steam that I had already done. Then It needed to restart the installation. Takes forever to install from CD!! and a long time to load each new area, I had forgotten the load times. Also JFI, HF2 originally came out on 5 CD's. I have no idea why multi-disc software still does that but apparently there are a lot of people (hard to believe) that do not have DVD drives.  Go figure. Bottom line, I have it installed updated and running smoothly 1680 X 1050 with everything maxed. As a matter of fact I am in the canal but do not yet have a water craft. Thank you for your replies.


----------

